# what will i get



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi guys I have a baldhead roller who decide to shack up with my modena do you know what I will get from them It's a blue bar baldhead and a red modena


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Ash-Red Modena? Does the Modena is split for blue Ash-red (Ash-red bird with blue flecks)


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

That should look awesome...you are going to the show this weekend do you know of anyone that sells archangel I want a male....


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm Sure someone will be selling there, but i would be there early, everyone likes archangels. Even if there are no more archangels for sale in the For Sale Area, ask any archangel showers there, they may have birds for sale with them and not in the for sale area so they avoid paying fee.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

And i was asking what color the modena was..


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet thank you...the modena is ash red I can post pics in a bit if you wanna see...what will the babies be more like mom or dad


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I can tell you once i see i pic of the modena, is the modena the hen?


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes the modena is the hen


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh! Then all the Male babies will be Ash-red Birds that are split for Blue (Blue flecks on them), and All the Female offspring will be Blue


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, Aslong as the modena is ash red, Remember, Modena bronze and Indigo are common in modenas and I have seen a lot of them look like ash reds. But yeah, If the hen is ash red and the cock is blue then frillbacklover is bang on.

Got some pics of them?


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

This is the mother http://db.tt/VN8FrBt5
This is the father http://db.tt/V6PQwKbb


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Your blue bar cock is actually silver (dilute blue) by the looks of things so that changes things a bit, The first pic won't open, Try the pic again then we can give you some definites. I can tell you now, All the hens will be dilute. Also, He would be known in the show world as a Silver Bar Baldhead, Although Silver Bar splash works.


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

http://db.tt/VN8FrBt5
Try it again


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Still error'ng


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Im Looking For Some Young Birds Or Pair Of Breeders

High Flyers, Tumblers And Rollers

Please Contact Me In New Zealand 

My Number Is 021373760
I Am Located In Bay Of Plenty Tauranga


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Nz I think I got it now http://db.tt/K3tG7bC2


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

kaipayton

UR BIRD IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

As suspected the bird is a blue with TS1 or Modena bronze as it was known previously.

So from this pair ( note it is still a sex linked mating ) you will get

Cocks, All blue - All carry dilute, Half or all will have varied bronzing.

Hens, All blue - All dilute, Half or all will have varied bronzing which will appear sulphur due to dilute.

So basically all hens will be silvers, all cocks will be blue based. You will be able to sex the birds in the nest, Any with short down are hens.

Edit to add: With any predictions there are many recessive genes that get left out as they are not known about but don't forget you could potentially get things such as whites, Browns, smokys etc but unlikely


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll post pics in a couple of weeks


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Silver does change things, Evan is correct


----------

